# 811 Signal Problems



## halvy52 (Nov 6, 2007)

Have an 811. Lost my signal for some reason. If I plug my 301 into the same cable line I get signal on it. Yes, I made sure the cable is plugged into the right spot on the IRD. Yes, I have done a reset by holding the power button for 6 seconds or whatever. I don't get any signal at all. Any thoughts?


----------

